# Link to original Rolling Stone article - Fast food



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

A link to the original 1998 Rolling Stone article that sort of led to the book. A thought-provoking exploration of the price the U.S. and the world pays for "fast food."

Sample: "A survey of American schoolchildren found that ninety-six percent could identify Ronald McDonald. The only fictional character with a higher degree of recognition was Santa Claus."

Sample: "Americans now spend more money on fast food than they do on higher education, personal computers, software or new cars. They spend more on fast food than on movies, books, magazines, newspapers, videos and recorded music - combined." 
http://www.mcspotlight.org/media/pre...ingstone1.html


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's reality, and for there to be family farms (heirloom veg, local wild foods etc) we have to show them to our children....again I've said this so many times a whole generation does not know how to cook....GM's are scary in that with open pollenators you will get modified crops whether you want them or not. Without food labeled modified you'll not know what your eating unless it's certified organic<even then refer back to the open pollenator statement. It's scary, and it's happening now. 4 companies run 90+% of the food in the country....
This is becoming a soapbox....sorry.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Soapbox nothing... I think if there's a place given to such discussions it's here.

The truly scary thing to me is that for Americans as a whole, we put stuff in our mouths three times a day that mostly we have no idea how they were created. Most people know more about how a car is made than how their diet is created.


----------



## 724 (Sep 27, 2000)

Interesting article. The consumption statistics are frightening (the average American eats 3 fast-food burgers per week, and 1/4 of us eat fast-food daily). I wonder who's eating my share?
In addition the problems discussed in the article, they could have added a lot more frightening info about the health issues of this type of diet, as well as the environmental costs of producing tons of non-recyclable waste each day due to the individual packaging of each food item.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Or the cost it takes in fossel fuel to ship this stuff from a commisary.
Or the fact that they've infultrated our schools.
Or that Pepsi owns huge, huge companies 
bottom line baby and it's not about future soil fertility.
Scary Shtuff!!! Cause it will catch up to us.
Wether through declining families, or health (teenage girls are getting osteoparosis from drinking so many sodas and little calcium intake, especially in growing bodies).....there are many consequences that come from the drive through.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

More kids know who Ronald McDonald is than any other figure in our culture besides Santa Claus... it's the stuff of nightmares. Oh, and Merry Christmas. Fries with that?


----------

